# S/W Cruise To Beaulieu 09



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, An all day Event to Beaulieu is being organised for Sunday 17th May 2009. There will be a Motomart Extravaganza with over a thousand stands, so you should find the bargain you have been looking for. Recommended is looking on their Web Site to see the value for money day out they have to offer. Meeting up places on Route to be posted later depending on aTTendees. Keep an eye on this thread for further updates. Please contact me for any enquiries.

Stu [smiley=gossip.gif] 

POSTPONED


----------



## markfoyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Just a couple of miles from me... well up for this!!  

Anyone not been to Beaulieu before, awesome motor museum in the New Forest...


----------

